# New Skimmer Issue!



## eagleANTH (Jun 26, 2009)

So i bought this new venturi style skimmer and got it in the mail today. I went through a "dry test" in the bathtub but I cannot seem to get this thing to bubble. I will try and get some pics up when i get home from work but the airline plugs into a hole in the inlet side of the water pump and i have the valve open but the pump fails to produce any bubbles on the inside of the skimmer column. Also I have tried closing the return valve and opening it full bore this makes only a difference in the rate the water leaves the skimmer and even with it open all the way the water spills over into the collection cup when plugged it. whats the deal here? The skimmer I currently run doesnt have the cojones to handle my bio load so i got this nice skimmer rated for 300g. but this airline is sure getting me all steamed up. Anyone have a possible solution for me? Remember I will try and add pics when I get home of all of the parts and ill try and get one of the skimmer in action... but basically the water just shoots to the top of the skimmer, doesnt pull in any air, and overflows the cup.

thanks in advance,

Anthony


----------



## eagleANTH (Jun 26, 2009)

alright folks never mind i figured it out. i am not sure what i did that fixed it but im getting all kinds of tiny bubbles so once it started working for me i didnt mess with the settings any further. the last thing i did was pull the rubber stopper thing on the inlet pipe and it started shooting air bubbles inside the sump then after i re applied this rubber stop it kept bubbling(possibly some sort of air line primer???). the skimmer didnt come with directions just what the finished product should look like. its my first venturi skimmer so i was clueless.. needless to say this thing is frickin over kill!!! its almost twice as tall as my sump tank!!! came with a sickeningly strong pump! i cant wait to see what this beast pulls into its seemingly 1/2 gallon collection cup. the collection cup is like the large sized butter container! its insane. anyways ill try and get some pics of the monster up tomorrow i got stuck at work to late and now its time to crash out.


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing that beast in action.


----------



## eagleANTH (Jun 26, 2009)

heres a nice view of the monsterous collection cup... its gotta be atleast 1/3 of a gallon...


this is a shot of the beast sitting in the 30g sump..


this is a overhead shot of the pump that drives the monster... kind of a bad pic but i tried..


----------



## eagleANTH (Jun 26, 2009)

my corals from the 55 are in my buddys tank hes doing a bit of baby sitting while i cycle this one  i told him i would give a frag from each as they grow for takin care of me. so i did a dry test on this skimmer in the bathtub til i got the airline situation resolved and now im spinning water in a brute tub tonight hopefully i can get my stand skinned, sanded, and painted tomorrow so i can get the water in the tank within the next couple days. then ill order my rock and let the cycle in the 75 begin!!!!


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

So what brand and model is that little *r2 skimmer you got there


----------



## eagleANTH (Jun 26, 2009)

I have no idea of the brand but the manual that came with it stated it was a "SKY" model. My mother got it for me as a christmas gift and it came with a beastly pump so i just figured bigger is better! lol.


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

I only asked what make and model it was because I have never seen that type of connection before but it looks like a good one and I like the size of that beast. I would love to see a pic once that thing starts running and pulling some crap and you are rite its better to get a skimmer rated double what size tanke you are running so it should be good for your future upgrades


----------



## eagleANTH (Jun 26, 2009)

yah im relaly excited to fill this one up. i planned on it this week. but im a little tapped after christmas and i want to fill it the same day i order my rock. that way 2 days after i fill it i can add my rock and sand and get the cycle moving. i was thinking about using the rock from the 55... but i think i might leave it in the 55 and use it as a frag tank. if i decide to use the 55 for a frag tank should i just even out the rock across the bottom of the tank? and eggcrate over it? or should i just put all the rock in the sump?


----------

